# advice for teen girls



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I stumbled on a website called A Girl's World. There's articles written by teen girls, giving other girls advice on how to deal with just about any problem relating with schoolwork and social life. The mood seems very positive there. So if you know any young ladies, pass it on.

Making New Friends
http://www.agirlsworld.com/amy/pajama/school/firstaid/dumped.html

General Advice
http://www.agirlsworld.com/info/advice.html


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish I had this website when I was starting college....

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

^My thoughts exactly. In fact, I wish I had it in high school too. Seems good for friendly advice.


----------

